# [gelöst]adobe-flash Unnatürliche Farben

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

seit kurzen haben die Videos im Browser unnatürliche Farben. z.B. wird die Haut von Personen in Blau dargestellt.

```
[ebuild   R    ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.228  USE="64bit kde (multilib) sse2check vdpau -32bit"
```

```
www-client/firefox-bin-12.0
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu May 03, 2012 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Siehe zb in diesem Forum-Thread

Und auch im https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=3109467

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

Hardwarebeschleunigung ausgestellt

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah das ist ja keine Werbung für Avatar!

Danke für die Hilfe, aber seit dem verwende ich bei Youtube eh den html5-Modus und brauche kein Flash mehr.

----------

